# Whoops...Introducing Legion



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

So...remember how I said no more dogs? 

Ask me how that's working out right now (spoiler alert: it's not). 

Introducing Legion! He's a 5 year old fluffy Belgian Malinois (aka "Poofinois") and he is Siegespawn. He has so many similarities to Siege and is just as cute, affectionate, and overly attached. He was turned over from a really bad situation so we're still working on building confidence and drive, but he's showing vast improvements in just the 4-ish days he's been here. 

He's also severely underweight with a dry/dead coat at the moment, but he's going to be really, really something in a few months. He's pretty magnificent already : ) 

The story for those interested - I was bored so I was browsing a Malinois FB group I almost never browse or post to, and scrolled past a post with a fluffy Mal stating he would be up for adoption pending evals. Scrolled past, scrolled back, thought "hmm there's something about this dog??". Randomly thought back to an online picture of a Siege pup I found once and figured it couldn't be that coincidental, but had to ask anyway. I contacted the rescuer and the details all matched up - name (he was then Havoc), age, breeder location, appearances, etc. 

I was not looking for another dog at all, but I figured I could make it work, and Siege is too important of a dog to me for me to pass up on one of her pups. Aside from (currently) a lack of drive, he's a fantastic dog with a great temperament, very environmentally safe and stable. And really, from the moment I saw him, there was little doubt that I'd be getting him...so here he is!

I'm pretty happy with my decision.










Majestic as f***




































And so stinking cute


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

And a huge dork <3






















































Siege telling me not so subtly that she's the one running this show









My best girl









And this new gorgeous boy









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

And a couple cellphone pictures


















More answers to questions 
- Siege and Legion are getting along really, really well, even from the get go. They love each other, a little too much at first, but now are super neutral with each other.
- Legion and Trent are not really fans of each other, both being intact males that was expected. We're keeping them separated for now and once they've grown accustomed to sharing the same roof we'll do walks together and whatnot. Trent and Siege didn't like each other at first either, so I'm not worried. 
- Legion is registered and from good lines as far as I can tell, the sire is from a French Ring kennel in CA and is SCHH3 but because Legion was crated or chained 24/7 all of his life, I doubt he'll end up panning out for IPO. Which is totally fine, we'll find something else to do together. 
- Legion's breeder is NOT the same breeder I got Siege from. That breeder (Athos) I absolutely trust to take back their dogs - the breeder Legion is from is the one who sold Siege to Athos after importing her. That breeder is shady as balls.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

congratulations on the new baby... (Beautiful boy)


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

You already know that I love him! He's going to be so gorgeous once he's in top physical condition with a good coat. He's already handsome.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

He's such a beautiful dog!


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

So so gorgeous! You have a stunning group


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

PatriciafromCO said:


> congratulations on the new baby... (Beautiful boy)


Thank you!! 



Crantastic said:


> You already know that I love him! He's going to be so gorgeous once he's in top physical condition with a good coat. He's already handsome.


Thank you so much!! I'm thinking the same thing - he's already so pretty, he's going to be stunning when he's in good shape!



CorgiKarma said:


> He's such a beautiful dog!


Thank you, I think so too!



Eenypup said:


> So so gorgeous! You have a stunning group


Hahaha thank you! And yeah, they match pretty well (realized that as I was putting together my new signature)!!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

This is so exciting! I see so much Siege in him it's crazy. And, man, I have serious Siegespawn want right now. I think you need another GSD now too, so you have a pair of Malinois and a pair of GSDs. Because you can never have too many dogs, right?

And, these two pictures <3 How could you not take him home?



Equinox said:


>


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Legion is a gorgeous dog. And I agree with mudypony, you need another GSD now just to make it even LOL


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

mudypony said:


> This is so exciting! I see so much Siege in him it's crazy. And, man, I have serious Siegespawn want right now. I think you need another GSD now too, so you have a pair of Malinois and a pair of GSDs. Because you can never have too many dogs, right?
> 
> And, these two pictures <3 How could you not take him home?


Yeah it's crazy how it happened!!! I went from one dog for 6 years and then bam, 3 1/2 dogs (including dumb dumb husky baby <3) LOL What am I even doing...

I have to saw though, Siegespawn are the BEST. I spent the weekend hanging out with a friend's Siegespawn and watching her work, and I adore her. What a cool little dog (the one right next to Siege)










Also, it's hilarious how much Siege and Legion look alike!










Haha it's still up in the air whether the next dog will be a German Shepherd or a Malinois. If it is a German Shepherd, it'd be out of a very specific dog/litter, and if that doesn't happen or work out then I'd get another Malinois. I just love this breed so much, but it's also true that a good GSD is really worth its weight in gold. I think I'll always have a serious dog and a happy sporty dog in my life  



CrystalGSD said:


> Legion is a gorgeous dog. And I agree with mudypony, you need another GSD now just to make it even LOL


Thank you! Haha and if Carma makes German Shepherd babies again within a timeline that works out for me, my next dog will be a GSD. But if not, then it'll be another Malinois. I love the GSD breed but Malinois are addicting!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow! Congrats! What a surprise!

But... not really


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Equinox said:


> Yeah it's crazy how it happened!!! I went from one dog for 6 years and then bam, 3 1/2 dogs (including dumb dumb husky baby <3) LOL What am I even doing...
> 
> I have to saw though, Siegespawn are the BEST. I spent the weekend hanging out with a friend's Siegespawn and watching her work, and I adore her. What a cool little dog (the one right next to Siege)
> 
> ...


Okay, you're really making me want a Malinois... or, more specifically, a Siegespawn. She really does pass down her eyes / facial features, doesn't she? I feel like I need to work my way up to a Malinois though; their energy level is intimidating! It sounds like you've definitely found your perfect breed though haha. 

I feel like I'm going to do a repeat of what you've done as soon as I'm out of this apartment. Duke's my first personal dog, and, as soon as we move, I can just see me going from one dog to four before I can even blink. But, what can I say, dogs are addicting. 

Also, how's the husky pup doing??


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Adorable! I can't wait to follow his progress and see how much his confidence (and coat) improves.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Canyx said:


> Wow! Congrats! What a surprise!
> 
> But... not really


Hahaha pretty much exactly this. A surprise I found him, but not surprising I had to take him once I did!! He's a sweet, sweet dog. 



mudypony said:


> Okay, you're really making me want a Malinois... or, more specifically, a Siegespawn. She really does pass down her eyes / facial features, doesn't she? I feel like I need to work my way up to a Malinois though; their energy level is intimidating! It sounds like you've definitely found your perfect breed though haha.
> 
> I feel like I'm going to do a repeat of what you've done as soon as I'm out of this apartment. Duke's my first personal dog, and, as soon as we move, I can just see me going from one dog to four before I can even blink. But, what can I say, dogs are addicting.
> 
> Also, how's the husky pup doing??


Right? Siegespawn are the best, truly. Honestly another big reason why I was intent on getting him is because I originally planned on getting a Siege granddaughter, but it looks like that may not be in the cards anymore. So I figured this was meant to be! I've definitely found a breed I enjoy more than anything!

I've promised myself no more dogs until I move somewhere bigger, and when that happens it'll be my last dog for sure (until one of my current crew passes, which hopefully won't be for a long long time). Right now the age distribution between my personal dogs are 5 years old (Legion), 7 years old (Trent), and 9 years old (Siege) so in a couple years a puppy will happen, realistically. 

Dumb dumb husky baby aka Kirin is doing great! Wild and crazy as ever, and growing like a weed. I love her quite a lot!





































She's trying to become a GSD and grow a saddle back...











Sibe said:


> Adorable! I can't wait to follow his progress and see how much his confidence (and coat) improves.


Me neither! He'll be like a different dog with time and care. He's showing interest in specific toys and getting very mouthy and starting to act like a Malinois, which I'm very happy about  Confidence is also growing too!!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Equinox said:


> Right? Siegespawn are the best, truly. Honestly another big reason why I was intent on getting him is because I originally planned on getting a Siege granddaughter, but it looks like that may not be in the cards anymore. So I figured this was meant to be! I've definitely found a breed I enjoy more than anything!
> 
> I've promised myself no more dogs until I move somewhere bigger, and when that happens it'll be my last dog for sure (until one of my current crew passes, which hopefully won't be for a long long time). Right now the age distribution between my personal dogs are 5 years old (Legion), 7 years old (Trent), and 9 years old (Siege) so in a couple years a puppy will happen, realistically.
> 
> Dumb dumb husky baby aka Kirin is doing great! Wild and crazy as ever, and growing like a weed. I love her quite a lot!


Awww, Kirin is so cute. I love her ears in the first three pictures! At least you have her to fulfill your puppy fever until you get a puppy. I'm literally dying not being able to get a puppy until next year at the earliest. I want a puppy now, darnit!!

Also, tried to PM you, but your inbox is full!


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

I can 100% see how you couldn't not scoop him up. What a love. Obviously meant to be. Can't wait to see what he's like once you've worked with him.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats! He's beautiful. Fits right in like he was meant to be


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats! He is gorgeous!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

That is one heck of a gorgeous "oops"! I LOVE the fluffy. Congrats on your new addition! 

Puppy is adorable too.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

mudypony said:


> Awww, Kirin is so cute. I love her ears in the first three pictures! At least you have her to fulfill your puppy fever until you get a puppy. I'm literally dying not being able to get a puppy until next year at the earliest. I want a puppy now, darnit!!
> 
> Also, tried to PM you, but your inbox is full!


Inbox cleared!

Haha yeah, she's definitely helped with the puppy fever aspect, and also reaffirmed my opinion that puppies are overrated LOL Oh they're super super cute, and a lot of fun, and honestly she's not that much work...but I just bond with adult dogs a lot better. I keep sitting here waiting for her to grow up, telling her how much prettier and personable she'll be then LOL 

That said, the next dog probably will be a puppy again, and I'm okay with that!!



parapluie said:


> I can 100% see how you couldn't not scoop him up. What a love. Obviously meant to be. Can't wait to see what he's like once you've worked with him.


Thank you so much, it'll be fun to do a before and after comparison in a year. And he absolutely is a doll!



jade5280 said:


> Congrats! He's beautiful. Fits right in like he was meant to be


Thank you!! He really kinda does  He acts like he's been here this whole time!



Sandakat said:


> Congrats! He is gorgeous!!


Thank you, I totally agree haha!



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> That is one heck of a gorgeous "oops"! I LOVE the fluffy. Congrats on your new addition!
> 
> Puppy is adorable too.


Hahaha ohhh yeah! Everyone around me was like "another dog? oh...well...he looks really cool though...OKAY GOOD CHOICE". Ironically I keep mumbling that I'm going to shave him down (which I won't, of course), but the fluff is fun for cuddling <3 And thank you!!


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Congrats, he's gorgeous!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Equinox said:


> Inbox cleared!Haha yeah, she's definitely helped with the puppy fever aspect, and also reaffirmed my opinion that puppies are overrated LOL Oh they're super super cute, and a lot of fun, and honestly she's not that much work...but I just bond with adult dogs a lot better. I keep sitting here waiting for her to grow up, telling her how much prettier and personable she'll be then LOL
> 
> That said, the next dog probably will be a puppy again, and I'm okay with that!!


Yay, PM'ed you! 

Yeah, I agree. I kinda love the puppy phase because cute (and I haven't had a puppy in FOREVER, so I can't remember the bad parts of puppyhood haha). But, I definitely bond with adult dogs better, too, and they are so much prettier. I also think it's because you can do more advanced training with adult dogs vs. just basics and manners. Adult dogs are way more fun.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations! He's beautiful!


----------



## Wirehairedvizslalove (Oct 24, 2015)

Wow, I never knew they came in "fluffy" lol! You truly are something else taking on all of those dogs, and being able to handle them so well! I think about getting a second wirehaired vizsla, but I don't know how I would ever manage caring for two of them. Beautiful crew you have!


----------

